# Nice Tarpon



## txlilswtheart (Jan 7, 2007)

Caught 5-23-12. Late afternoon run out of Sargent! Released to catch another day!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Very nice! That's a big one! Thanks for posting


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Tell us the story about the catch. Were you targeting tarpon?


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

txlilswtheart said:


> Caught 5-23-12. Late afternoon run out of Sargent! Released to catch another day!


Very nice! How come you didn't stand up in the water and take a pic?:wink:


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Looks like it outweighs ya*

Nice shark minnow:brew2: over 150 for sure:biggrin:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Nice shark minnow:brew2: over 150 for sure:biggrin:


No doubt. Unless he's 5'1" and 115 that bad boys gotta be pushin 200 +. Gorgeous fish.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Agreed*



sotexhookset said:


> No doubt. Unless he's 5'1" and 115 that bad boys gotta be pushin 200 +. Gorgeous fish.


Nice FAT fish pushing easy 90"


----------



## westexhunt (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice. Rings my bell.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*tarpon*

thats a hog. wow


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats on the fish of a lifetime right there!!! What a beauty! Any more details on the hunt and fight?


----------

